# Background so far



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Ive been trying to find out about a certain coffe machine, which lead me here. Jan sales my wife bought me a bean to cup from currys.

I personally liked the De'Longhi Ecam22.320SB with wand priced £279, but I was told they were out of stock nationally so she bought the next model up the De'Longhi Ecam22.360 SB priced at £349.

We had problems from the start the hot milk was warm, 32 degrees, coffee ok, but as I drink the coffee she drinks hot chocolate it wasnt ideal, after a lengthy call to delonghi about these problems they tried to sell me a moulded rubber bung. Not being happy I returned this back to store.

When we arrived I was happily telling the dude sorting it whats the problem and the background crap to see if any of the cheaper machines were back in. We at that stage was in Corby Currys they told me there was two in Northampton demo ones, so off I trotted and exchanged it full value £279.

I couldnt wait to get home, one it was unpacked sitting proudly in my kitchen, primed, loaded with water, washed ready to go.

I switch the thing on and out of curiosity I entered menu then Statistics, Coffee 85, Hot water 11, ahhhhhhhh, so a quick call to currys, they won't give me a little off as a pre-used machine, only refund or call De'Longhi.

So thats you brought upto date.

I use blue mountain coffee from a specialist from Warnaby leicester.

Ive seen since two machines i like and im drawn to

1, Sage heston Super Barista, commonly known as a Brevile.(has all the toys) priced £499.

2, Gaggia Classic, ( needs toys and a mod of two) priced £245.

Im aware ill need a burr grinder, a tamper, a knock box.

Thoughts pls and also recommendations.


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

So now sunday morning, refund done.

Bordum 4x glasses on sale @19.99 currys

But nothing to brew from apart from a 20 year old delonghi firenze


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Did I mention I love to modify things, im not afriad to push it further than its initial design parameters.

But dont want to spend shit loads to start with.

It needs the wow factor


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

cracker666 said:


> I use blue mountain coffee from a specialist from Warnaby leicester.


I will have a Google for this place... I'm in west Leicestershire (well not at the moment, I'm in Delft NL)


----------

